# Where can I get Trupan Ultralight MDF in Illinois?



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Where can I get Trupan Ultralight MDF in Illinois?

Generally used for a spoil board on a CNC setup.


----------



## Woodsgood (Jun 15, 2009)

*Trupan UL*

Contact Aetna Plywood at (708) 343-1515 or Raynor & Rinn-Scott at (708) 458-8800


----------

